# If you could have any forum members horse..



## rachk89 (30 January 2017)

Who's would it be? 

Ok so this hopefully wont cause fights, but I was just looking at horses for sale (as you do) and thought, as I often do, it would be so nice to have a horse that I could get on, take for a hack by myself and gallop it knowing its not going to go sideways at a road sign randomly (because not all of them are horse eating monsters), or wont spook at a bicycle just because they move but dont make any noise. I love my horse so much, would never give him up, but I cant pretend he is easy as he isnt. He can be lovely, but he isnt comfortable to ride, he makes you work every second you are on him, even in walk, there is no relaxing moment.

Based on that, I would quite like Pedantic's horse. That one just looks so calm on hacks and looks very comfortable to ride. I miss being able to have a trot that is easy to sit to, where I dont have to use every stomach muscle possible to stay upright and on the horse. I'm sure theres others like that on the forum, but as thats the only one I have seen being ridden in a video, he is the only one I can pick.

So who's would you pick to have? This is to keep by the way, not just a random ride, otherwise I would choose way more than just 1.


----------



## HashRouge (30 January 2017)

I can't remember for the life of me which member this is, but they posted a few months ago about their two new horses. One was a cob mare who'd been mistreated and really turned around, and the other was a stunning chestnut warmblood with a lot of white on him. I'd have him, he's stunning!


----------



## Leo Walker (30 January 2017)

Oh I cant remember her user name! Something like Sychophant but I dont think its that! But the lady who has the little traditional cob who is just starting BD despite having no facilities. I love him! His face reminds me of my very much missed Frankie so very much and I love seeing pics and videos of him


----------



## Cobbytype (30 January 2017)

The little coloured cob belonging to (Christmas) Sparkles. He looks such a giving little chap with such a sweet disposition, willing to give anything a go.

Quite like Pedantic's bombproof 'Po' too, he looks good fun and willing ... and he's used to swear words too, so won't faint if I use one or two when the motorists are inconsiderate.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (30 January 2017)

Ooh, several!
Stars lovely lad, Millipops horse and Rollin's gorgeous stallion for starters 

Oh, and AA's Ted as my future hunter


----------



## Tiddlypom (30 January 2017)

AA's Martha


----------



## Dave's Mam (30 January 2017)

Auslander's Ted.


----------



## Gsmith (30 January 2017)

I love the big coloured gelding called Billy, can't remember his owners username but I think he is the most fabulous looking horse!


----------



## fidleyspromise (30 January 2017)

Any of JFTD's.  Lovely well-mannered Highlands that have super fun and are well trained.


----------



## Auslander (30 January 2017)

Dave's Mam said:



			Auslander's Ted.
		
Click to expand...

Dunno why. He's not the slightest bit cute!


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 January 2017)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Ooh, several!
Stars lovely lad, Millipops horse and Rollin's gorgeous stallion for starters 

Oh, and AA's Ted as my future hunter 

Click to expand...

Granted and posted.   PS, he likes Marks and Sparkes jelly babies.







Oh, I almost forgot, he comes with his mate Trudie Trollop (Miss)


----------



## Dave's Mam (30 January 2017)

Auslander said:



			Dunno why. He's not the slightest bit cute!





Click to expand...

He's fantastic & I reckon he'd teach an uppity Exmoor his place!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (30 January 2017)

HashRouge said:



			I can't remember for the life of me which member this is, but they posted a few months ago about their two new horses. One was a cob mare who'd been mistreated and really turned around, and the other was a stunning chestnut warmblood with a lot of white on him. I'd have him, he's stunning!
		
Click to expand...

I think that was TuscanBunnyGirl.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (30 January 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			Granted and posted.   PS, he likes Marks and Sparkes jelly babies.







Oh, I almost forgot, he comes with his mate Trudie Trollop (Miss)






Click to expand...

Fab, when can I collect?


----------



## Leo Walker (30 January 2017)

ooh I forgot Daves Mums Dave! Even if i cut all my limbs off I would still be to heavy to ride him but he would be amazing driving and just seems like an awesome dude to have around!


----------



## Equi (30 January 2017)

Sukis Kevin. He would terrify me because I would ruin him but I just oh so love him lol


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 January 2017)

Now, save me getting up at 6 in the morning with one less to do.


----------



## Dave's Mam (30 January 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			ooh I forgot Daves Mums Dave! Even if i cut all my limbs off I would still be to heavy to ride him but he would be amazing driving and just seems like an awesome dude to have around!
		
Click to expand...


Awww!  Shucks, he's pretty fab & I love him to bits.


----------



## ester (30 January 2017)

I always fancied a go on JenHunts Ron 

There was also a little coloured cob called smartie who seemed like a dude . 

and I always loved Deefa's harry .


----------



## Sukistokes2 (30 January 2017)

I'm another Sparkles fan !! <3


----------



## Sukistokes2 (30 January 2017)

equi said:



			Sukis Kevin. He would terrify me because I would ruin him but I just oh so love him lol
		
Click to expand...

I will share him with you if you promise to buy half his hay, he is eating me out of house and home !!


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 January 2017)

Ron for me, such a character and Bobnotacob.


----------



## ossy (30 January 2017)

Cant remember the members name but her horse is called Fig and i'd love him.


----------



## ester (30 January 2017)

ossy said:



			Cant remember the members name but her horse is called Fig and i'd love him.
		
Click to expand...

nikkimarriet's exracer boy?


----------



## ossy (30 January 2017)

ester said:



			nikkimarriet's exracer boy?
		
Click to expand...

Yip thats the one i think thanks.


----------



## rowan666 (30 January 2017)

Another sparkles fan here too, totally in awe of how gorgeous and versatile he is, he's just like a more polished version of my mare (nobody tell her I said that!)

I quite like the bonkers black pony too and the shagya arabs


----------



## Tyssandi (30 January 2017)

rachk89 said:



			Who's would it be? 

Ok so this hopefully wont cause fights, but I was just looking at horses for sale (as you do) and thought, as I often do, it would be so nice to have a horse that I could get on, take for a hack by myself and gallop it knowing its not going to go sideways at a road sign randomly (because not all of them are horse eating monsters), or wont spook at a bicycle just because they move but dont make any noise. I love my horse so much, would never give him up, but I cant pretend he is easy as he isnt. He can be lovely, but he isnt comfortable to ride, he makes you work every second you are on him, even in walk, there is no relaxing moment.

Based on that, I would quite like Pedantic's horse. That one just looks so calm on hacks and looks very comfortable to ride. I miss being able to have a trot that is easy to sit to, where I dont have to use every stomach muscle possible to stay upright and on the horse. I'm sure theres others like that on the forum, but as thats the only one I have seen being ridden in a video, he is the only one I can pick.

So who's would you pick to have? This is to keep by the way, not just a random ride, otherwise I would choose way more than just 1. 

Click to expand...

This  has been done a few times before.

 I have hardly posted photos of my mare so know one would know her so would not choose her and only those who post pictures a lot would be chosen.

  Since I have hardly seen anyones horse in the photo's  I would have  only a few choice's and one would be  Egg's little chestnut boy out of my late mares bestest friend.   Also Paint me Prouds Beautiful dun  I would have, that is all I would choose


----------



## Sparkles (30 January 2017)

Aww thanks &#128522; 

I can't remember the name but a big black hunter that always was over humongous hedges!!!!!  Ten years ago perhaps though as I'm far too much of a wuss now!!!


----------



## OldNag (30 January 2017)

Fergus or Sparkles, but preferably both


----------



## milliepops (30 January 2017)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Ooh, several!
Stars lovely lad, Millipops horse and Rollin's gorgeous stallion for starters 

Oh, and AA's Ted as my future hunter 

Click to expand...

Hehe I won't put you on the spot to ask which one of mine, it'll just stoke the burning fires of jealousy between them!!  

I am rather fond of LeannePip 's mare Ruby   she looks like a cracker... and it's all about the mares for me 
Though have had the pleasure of riding oldie48 's Mr B recently and getting big horse envy again :lol:


----------



## JJS (30 January 2017)

Either Sparkles or AA's Alice for me.


----------



## ycbm (31 January 2017)

Sparkles said:



			Aww thanks &#55357;&#56842; 

I can't remember the name but a big black hunter that always was over humongous hedges!!!!!  Ten years ago perhaps though as I'm far too much of a wuss now!!!
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean my Radar? There was no hedge that he wouldn't jump!


I'd like the little dun stallion Equi had and workingGSDs bay mini.


----------



## tatty_v (31 January 2017)

milliepop's two sound fantastic - I would love to be able to do some serious dressage moves!


----------



## only_me (31 January 2017)

Gsmith said:



			I love the big coloured gelding called Billy, can't remember his owners username but I think he is the most fabulous looking horse!
		
Click to expand...

you mean this distinguished gentleman? 






I'd love to hunt any of AA's or runtoearth's horses! 
Plus Star's Monty!


----------



## loverugs (31 January 2017)

A few years back there was a bloke(I think) that used to post regular updates of his horse.  It was a big grey PRE if I remember correctly. Artemis or something. Always being schooled and schooled and schooled. 

I would like him. He would like a home with me so he could do fun things, I'm sure he must have got fed up with all that schooling.


----------



## Asha (31 January 2017)

is it equi that breeds mini's ? if so any one of these. Plus seen a couple of 2016 foals id like to steal, Escada & ihateworks I think.

As for ridden ones, nah, no one has one as good as my Indigo Morning Star, shes a belter. Will keep her


----------



## Shady (31 January 2017)

Definitely Paint Me Proud's beautiful horse , Sparkles for sure and Ted to keep them  both company and make me smile


----------



## Damnation (31 January 2017)

I always wanted RunToEarth's coloured boy Oshk (she had him years ago!).

I LOVE a nice coloured and I thought he was so handsome.

Or, Enfy's little paso mare, she looks SO much fun!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (31 January 2017)

I'll have any of the big heavy guys...AA's Ted, Susistokes' Kevin, SEL's Ardennes (can't remember his name sorry!) and I love baby Scrappy &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## SaddleUpSin (31 January 2017)

Milliepops welshie <3 I love welshies


----------



## Equi (31 January 2017)

My parents claim my mini stud business has already failed cause I'm unlikely to ever actually sell one &#128514;


----------



## SaddleUpSin (31 January 2017)

I'd steal my own lol, still doesn't feel like he's mine yet!


----------



## kinnygirl1 (31 January 2017)

I would like Miss Congeniality's Genie please - she's so talented and such a beauty. Plus I love cobs....oooh- also any of Dry Rots or JFTD's highland ponies.


----------



## SpringArising (31 January 2017)

kinnygirl1 said:



			I would like Miss Congeniality's Genie please
		
Click to expand...

Me too, and I like KatPT's boy also!


----------



## ljohnsonsj (31 January 2017)

I like all the minis! Trade them for my giants any day at the min!


----------



## Gsmith (31 January 2017)

only_me said:



			you mean this distinguished gentleman? 






I'd love to hunt any of AA's or runtoearth's horses! 
Plus Star's Monty! 

Click to expand...

 Yes that's the one!!


----------



## DD (31 January 2017)

they are all lovely but I'd keep my own, they are perfect


----------



## twiggy2 (31 January 2017)

I would keep my own


----------



## Sparkles (31 January 2017)

ycbm said:









Do you mean my Radar? There was no hedge that he wouldn't jump!


I'd like the little dun stallion Equi had and workingGSDs bay mini.
		
Click to expand...

Yes!!!  Him


----------



## Slightlyconfused (31 January 2017)

fidleyspromise said:



			Any of JFTD's.  Lovely well-mannered Highlands that have super fun and are well trained.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, daemon or Fergus would be my choice


----------



## muddy_grey (31 January 2017)

ljohnsonsj's Gracie for me.  She looks so sensible as well as talented. Drama free sounds good right now


----------



## ycbm (31 January 2017)

Sparkles said:



			Yes!!!  Him 

Click to expand...

I sold him when he was eleven. I wanted to give up hunting and the poor boy was so unhappy being asked to convert to dressage 

I love your little fellow, he looks such fun in your videos. And I'd also like Kevin as well as the minis. Great contrast


----------



## ljohnsonsj (31 January 2017)

muddy_grey said:



			ljohnsonsj's Gracie for me.  She looks so sensible as well as talented. Drama free sounds good right now
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou! She is usually drama free but this past week has insisted on ripping her haynets to shreds, every single day!


----------



## Pippity (31 January 2017)

Does "pretty much any of Janet George's" count? 

If not, Adorable Alice's Adorable Alice!


----------



## southerncomfort (31 January 2017)

fidleyspromise said:



			Any of JFTD's.  Lovely well-mannered Highlands that have super fun and are well trained.
		
Click to expand...

I agree.   Or any of FfionWinnie's gang.


----------



## Clydiegirl (31 January 2017)

deleted till I get photobucket to work


----------



## Flicker (31 January 2017)

Hovis


----------



## Turitea (31 January 2017)

KP, KT or what is her nick? Sorry, really bad at remembering nicks, but she has this gorgeous black gelding.


----------



## Moomin1 (31 January 2017)

None.  I only want my own girl and no other could match up to her


----------



## miss_c (31 January 2017)

kinnygirl1 said:



			I would like Miss Congeniality's Genie please - she's so talented and such a beauty. Plus I love cobs....oooh- also any of Dry Rots or JFTD's highland ponies.
		
Click to expand...




SpringArising said:



			Me too, and I like KatPT's boy also!
		
Click to expand...

Awww thank you both!  Genie says she will go with whoever will feed her the most.  She is currently incredibly hairy having been off with a suspensory injury since May last year, and will continue to be off until at least April.


----------



## Hexx (31 January 2017)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Fab, when can I collect? 

Click to expand...

Nooo - I want him too.  Can we share??


----------



## Hexx (31 January 2017)

Pippity said:



			Does "pretty much any of Janet George's" count? 

Me too!  One day....... *sigh*
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (31 January 2017)

Think he belongs to Ffion Winnie but the ex showjumper who's helping whoever it is get back jumping again? Posted pictures fairly recently of herself riding him over a x pole. I'm nervous jumping and he sounds lovely. 

Firewells Jae 

One of Hot to Trots eventers 

Anyone's hunter who has brakes and would carry me round so I can tick off a bucket list item.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (31 January 2017)

TYSSANDI said:



			Also Paint me Prouds Beautiful dun  I would have, that is all I would choose
		
Click to expand...




Shady said:



			Definitely Paint Me Proud's beautiful horse , Sparkles for sure and Ted to keep them  both company and make me smile
		
Click to expand...

Kasper says a big thank you for your kind words  he didnt know he had admirers xx


----------



## Iwantakitten (31 January 2017)

Paint Me Proud said:



			Kasper says a big thank you for your kind words  he didnt know he had admirers xx








Click to expand...

Another vote for Kasper for me!


----------



## ShadowHunter (31 January 2017)

Auslanders Ted for me, he's adorable.
Probably keep my two in their places!


----------



## Auslander (31 January 2017)

ShadowHunter said:



			Auslanders Ted for me, he's adorable.
Probably keep my two in their places!
		
Click to expand...

Totally. Everything here has had hoofprints on their knees at some point!


----------



## rextherobber (31 January 2017)

I like baby Skylla


----------



## C1airey (31 January 2017)

I've been harbouring a secret horse-crush on AA's Dim Tim, if I'm honest.


----------



## LeannePip (31 January 2017)

milliepops said:



			Hehe I won't put you on the spot to ask which one of mine, it'll just stoke the burning fires of jealousy between them!!  

I am rather fond of LeannePip 's mare Ruby   she looks like a cracker... and it's all about the mares for me 
Though have had the pleasure of riding oldie48 's Mr B recently and getting big horse envy again :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Oooh she feels very privileged!  Please come and wave some of your flying change fairy dust on her!

I was actually going to say Kira, she is just gorgeous and with a bit of something about her too!

In reality i am a mare person, but my heart has always wanted a gelding!  I've always liked Billy too, I loved his eventing reports, he just looking like such a dude!


----------



## JFTDWS (31 January 2017)

fidleyspromise said:



			Any of JFTD's.  Lovely well-mannered Highlands that have super fun and are well trained.
		
Click to expand...




OldNag said:



			Fergus or Sparkles, but preferably both 

Click to expand...




Slightlyconfused said:



			Yep, daemon or Fergus would be my choice
		
Click to expand...




southerncomfort said:



			I agree.   Or any of FfionWinnie's gang.  

Click to expand...

Thank you kindly.  Reckon they'd have to be hung drawn and quartered to go around though :eek3:

Fergus has a new job as a polocrosse pony:







And Daemon's in training to event this year, if my balls hold out! 







As usual, all our half-baked efforts can be followed on facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Hotbloodedhighland - if that sort of thing floats your boat, so to speak.


----------



## Fidgety (31 January 2017)

Just as a pet?  It would have to be Auslander's shettie (Ted?), he comes across as such a huge character.  Somebody who would tempt me back into the saddle would be Leo Walker's new boy, he's such a hunk.  <I could also spend hours playing and faffing and just doing girly stuff with that mane> .


----------



## RunToEarth (31 January 2017)

Damnation said:



			I always wanted RunToEarth's coloured boy Oshk (she had him years ago!).

I LOVE a nice coloured and I thought he was so handsome!
		
Click to expand...

He is still about and still just as handsome. He isn't with me anymore as I grew too old and boring but he has a fantastic home and he's still as crackers! 

I love Hottotrot's P(C)arrot. I'd love to have a vale day full of hedges on him - he has wings!


----------



## Bav (31 January 2017)

A Skylla, or Paint me Prouds Kasper, or any of Janet George's. Post to Northampton please with a big bow, ta very muchly!


----------



## ahml100 (31 January 2017)

Another who would have HotToTrots P(C)arrot or the lovely sounding Vito!


----------



## muddy_grey (1 February 2017)

ljohnsonsj said:



			Thankyou! She is usually drama free but this past week has insisted on ripping her haynets to shreds, every single day!
		
Click to expand...

This would still be preferable to throwing ones self on the floor or leaping in the air at the sight of another horse! You will not discourage me!


----------



## Girlracer (1 February 2017)

HTT's P(C)arrot, NMs Fig... that gorgeous chestnut Welsh D x who qualified for Badminton Grassroots - sorry can't remember your name - I am useless with names! 

There are many others!


----------



## HeresHoping (1 February 2017)

Gsmith said:



 Yes that's the one!!
		
Click to expand...

Gerrrofff! I have had first dibs on Billy since forever! I absolutely love him.

However, there was a grey IDx mare on here a while ago, owned by a girl in Scotland - it was her new horse, her old one Geoff having gone to green pastures in the sky, I think. I would have that mare in a heartbeat.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (1 February 2017)

rextherobber said:



			I like baby Skylla
		
Click to expand...




Bav said:



			A Skylla, or Paint me Prouds Kasper, or any of Janet George's. Post to Northampton please with a big bow, ta very muchly!
		
Click to expand...

You can't mean this goon can you :lol: is there another Skylla out there?






Admittedly she is far more photogenic in summer clothes 






Currently I'd go with anyone's horse who doesn't have a melt-down on the appearance of a tent...


----------



## stencilface (1 February 2017)

ester said:



			I always fancied a go on JenHunts Ron 

There was also a little coloured cob called smartie who seemed like a dude . 

and I always loved Deefa's harry .
		
Click to expand...

I was lucky enough to ride Ron during one of the many periods that mine was lame. He's a lovely boy and Jen is a lovely person


----------



## nikkimariet (1 February 2017)

Figgy says thanks for any votes for him


----------



## Clydiegirl (1 February 2017)

I'll have to stick with my own boy. Gorgeous Clydesdale standing 16.3hh @ 21 months old and as cuddly and soft as a teddy. 





[/IMG] 
Photo is from last August when he was just 16 months old


----------



## ljohnsonsj (1 February 2017)

I also love HTT's horse. 


I love my own clan though, especially my Gracie (As we probably gather from all the threads I do on her  )


----------



## FFAQ (1 February 2017)

I'd take anything that wasn't a bit hairy mud monster right now!


----------



## crabbymare (1 February 2017)

If anyone has a rocking horse thats narrow its about all I could ride at the moment. I sat on a friends pony today and just walked round the block for about 15-20 mins (escorting a young horse on its first ride out) and it was really hard work and hurt as I am so damn stiff now


----------



## DirectorFury (1 February 2017)

MPs Kira, FWs Peaches (are we seeing a theme here? ), or LJs Gracie.


----------



## FfionWinnie (1 February 2017)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Think he belongs to Ffion Winnie but the ex showjumper who's helping whoever it is get back jumping again? Posted pictures fairly recently of herself riding him over a x pole. I'm nervous jumping and he sounds lovely. 
.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks that is kind of you to say. He's on his way. You'll need at least a large round per day to keep him happy and he likes to dig holes...

This photo isn't obvious at first glance but firstly that is a mahoosive water tray and secondly that is Geoff Billington's back (!).  Pic by Sinclair photography with full permission to use.  
	
	
		
		
	


	











If you like him see more at www.facebook.com/SJ2Eventer


----------



## FfionWinnie (1 February 2017)

DirectorFury said:



			MPs Kira, FWs Peaches (are we seeing a theme here? ), or LJs Gracie.
		
Click to expand...

You can have her once I've got my much less welsh foal from her!


----------



## FfionWinnie (1 February 2017)

southerncomfort said:



			I agree.   Or any of FfionWinnie's gang.  

Click to expand...

Gang has grown but coincidently are mirror images of each other now so it's easy to pretend we only have about half as many from a distance &#128514;


























FW runs away screaming having realised how many flippin horses we have. (Not really some are out on loan, for sale or pregnant - ok that last excuse doesn't help much either does it, lol!)


----------



## KittenInTheTree (1 February 2017)

I'll join the waiting list for AA's Ted - lovely horse


----------



## milliepops (1 February 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			You can have her once I've got my much less welsh foal from her! 

Click to expand...

I'll fight you for her DF,  I could do with a taller model. Or I'll just have yours


----------



## FfionWinnie (1 February 2017)

milliepops said:



			I'll fight you for her DF,  I could do with a taller model. Or I'll just have yours 

Click to expand...

Well let DF have Peaches and you can have the giant foal I will probably be too scared to ride in 5 years time anyway!


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (1 February 2017)

Another one for RuntoEarth's Oshk, though I doubt I could ride one side of him!


----------



## ycbm (2 February 2017)

crabbymare said:



			If anyone has a rocking horse thats narrow its about all I could ride at the moment. I sat on a friends pony today and just walked round the block for about 15-20 mins (escorting a young horse on its first ride out) and it was really hard work and hurt as I am so damn stiff now 

Click to expand...


Are you under 16th stone ?


----------



## DirectorFury (2 February 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			You can have her once I've got my much less welsh foal from her! 

Click to expand...




milliepops said:



			I'll fight you for her DF,  I could do with a taller model. Or I'll just have yours 

Click to expand...

Don't tempt me! I'll swap mine for Kira MP, Mads could do with some intensive schooling by someone who knows what they're doing . And I'll have Peaches because she's gorgeous .


----------



## Fidgety (2 February 2017)

ycbm said:



			Are you under 16th stone ?







Click to expand...

Oh he is just gorgeous!  I'd give him a 5* home in a heartbeat


----------



## ycbm (2 February 2017)

He's cheap to keep.   I'll bear you in mind if I find I can't cope and need a sharer 

He has copies of  all my important documents and a summary of my life to forty years old inside him. He has a black stripe in his tail which is a lock from the horse I had at the time, which is poignant because he died at six years old a few weeks later. He was made by a man called Tom Cobley


----------



## Pigeon (2 February 2017)

I loved one that was called Goggles but can't remember who owned him!!

And Fig too of course though I think I would end up on the floor &#128513;


----------



## Embo (2 February 2017)

So many that I'd have, but the few that I'd def do a smash and grab for!

AA's Martha
JFTD's Fergus and Deamon
Nic T's Fig... I'm not normally one for TBs but I just love him - not that I'd be able to ride one side of him lol
And I've always fancied Pigeon's Pip.
I can't remember the user but someone fairly recently brought an Indigo ID mare that was just so stunning.

So many lovely ponies on HHO!


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 February 2017)

Embo said:



			So many that I'd have, but the few that I'd def do a smash and grab for!

AA's Martha
JFTD's Fergus and Deamon
Nic T's Fig... I'm not normally one for TBs but I just love him - not that I'd be able to ride one side of him lol
And I've always fancied Pigeon's Pip.
I can't remember the user but someone fairly recently brought an Indigo ID mare that was just so stunning.

So many lovely ponies on HHO!
		
Click to expand...

Here you are Embo, kisses from Martha.


----------



## ihatework (2 February 2017)

I don't know enough of current members horses to pick any!
Less active members horses that spring to mind would be the coloured stallion, Spider. Also I really liked the Diarado filly that Sallyf bred.
Otherwise happy to keep my lot, even though my mare is a bit of a baggage at the moment!


----------



## asterope (2 February 2017)

cblover's Lulu - I think she's just gorgeous.


----------



## 3OldPonies (2 February 2017)

Dave's Mam said:



			Auslander's Ted.
		
Click to expand...

No you can't have him - he was my choice . . . 

. . . although you did say it first to be fair!!!!


----------



## Auslander (2 February 2017)

3OldPonies said:



			No you can't have him - he was my choice . . . 

. . . although you did say it first to be fair!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Alf is absolutely furious that Ted is so much  more popular than he is- words were exchanged earlier! Well - Alf said rude things and bit his bum, so Ted squealed and kicked him!


----------



## Embo (2 February 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			Here you are Embo, kisses from Martha.






Click to expand...

And that's why I want to steal her! She's so stunning, just my type!! <3 Thanks for the kisses


----------



## BBP (2 February 2017)

I'd love to pick one, you all have such lovely horses, I would have bitten hands off for rides on some of them (Fig springs to mind but loads of others) but I'm afraid after 8 years of being bonkers or broken my lovely bonkers black pony is so busy being practically perfect that I'm a one horse girl right now...no other horse even interests me! (See how long that lasts!)


----------



## Tiddlypom (2 February 2017)

Embo said:



			And that's why I want to steal her! She's so stunning, just my type!! <3 Thanks for the kisses 

Click to expand...

*sharpens elbows* hey miss, I bagged Martha first!

IRL, I bought an Indigo bred via Janet George last summer (with AA's approval!!) so I'll let you have first dibs on Martha just this once  !!


----------



## nikkimariet (2 February 2017)

No one panic about not being able to ride one side of Fig, as I rarely can lol!


----------



## Embo (3 February 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			*sharpens elbows* hey miss, I bagged Martha first!

IRL, I bought an Indigo bred via Janet George last summer (with AA's approval!!) so I'll let you have first dibs on Martha just this once  !!
		
Click to expand...

Ah, it was you who bought the Indigo ID!! If you check back to my first reply, you'll notice that I wanted to steal that one, too  heehee! 

So I'll just have both, TYVM TTFN


----------



## pixie (3 February 2017)

Does anyone remember Castlemouse from Ireland with the little grey pony of the same name?  I always had a huge soft spot for her pony.  He was lovely


----------



## HeresHoping (3 February 2017)

In the same vein as ^^^^ (sorry, I don't remember), what happened to whomever it was with the Yellow Pony - she used to do weekly fun reports.


----------



## pixie27 (3 February 2017)

My list is long! Auslander's Ted, nikkimariet's Fig, KatPT's black horse, any of JanetGeorge's! HTT's boys, Paint Me Proud's gorgeous dun, and any of FfionWinnie's gorgeous ponies!


----------



## milliepops (3 February 2017)

HeresHoping said:



			In the same vein as ^^^^ (sorry, I don't remember), what happened to whomever it was with the Yellow Pony - she used to do weekly fun reports.
		
Click to expand...

dafthoss?

yes I remember Castlemouse, looked like  a sweetie.


----------



## tankgirl1 (3 February 2017)

FfionWinnies Titchy! Or Sukis Kev


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 February 2017)

Embo said:



			Ah, it was you who bought the Indigo ID!! If you check back to my first reply, you'll notice that I wanted to steal that one, too  heehee! 

So I'll just have both, TYVM TTFN 

Click to expand...

Haha, I've got Indigo Tammy, if that's the one of JG's you particularly took a shine too, though other HHOers also have lovely Indigos too.

Think AA's stable will be depleted, with takers for Ted, Martha, Alice and Dim Tim.


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 February 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			Haha, I've got Indigo Tammy, if that's the one of JG's you particularly took a shine too, though other HHOers also have lovely Indigos too.

Think AA's stable will be depleted, with takers for Ted, Martha, Alice and Dim Tim.
		
Click to expand...

Depleted doesn't go near it, there is despair and desperation, tears and tantrums.  No one has picked the mega champion, the most beautiful horse on the planet. He is beyond pacifying, oh the shame of being usurped by a fat bird, a frumpy tartlet, and a ******* bonkers carthorse.  He admits he is a bit creaky now and his health care account is a shocker which is going up by the minute as he is now eating anti depressants like smarties and he has run out of hankies to wipe his tears away.  Somebody needs to vote for him because he has packed his zimmer frame and is tunnelling his way out as we speak.


----------



## be positive (3 February 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			Depleted doesn't go near it, there is despair and desperation, tears and tantrums.  No one has picked the mega champion, the most beautiful horse on the planet. He is beyond pacifying, oh the shame of being usurped by a fat bird, a frumpy tartlet, and a ******* bonkers carthorse.  He admits he is a bit creaky now and his health care account is a shocker which is going up by the minute as he is now eating anti depressants like smarties and he has run out of hankies to wipe his tears away.  Somebody needs to vote for him because he has packed his zimmer frame and is tunnelling his way out as we speak.



















Click to expand...



I love your old boy but know that no one could offer him a better home than he has, not to mention being able to afford the running costs!!

Alice would probably be my pick of the forum regulars, one of Maesfens HTobago youngsters, probably 4 now, who rarely make an appearance and may be sold by now would be my choice, JG has a couple by the same stallion that could be my size, her ID's would be bigger than I would  want.


----------



## Auslander (3 February 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			Depleted doesn't go near it, there is despair and desperation, tears and tantrums.  No one has picked the mega champion, the most beautiful horse on the planet. He is beyond pacifying, oh the shame of being usurped by a fat bird, a frumpy tartlet, and a ******* bonkers carthorse.  He admits he is a bit creaky now and his health care account is a shocker which is going up by the minute as he is now eating anti depressants like smarties and he has run out of hankies to wipe his tears away.  Somebody needs to vote for him because he has packed his zimmer frame and is tunnelling his way out as we speak.
		
Click to expand...

Him and Alf feel the same. I had to break it to Alf that my Ted was more popular than him, and he has gone into a decline.
There's nothing more heart rending than a fading star on the scrapheap - is there?


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 February 2017)

If only time stood still Auslander.  It is certainly heartbreaking to see them age and fade.  But we will care for them and always remember the heady high days we shared with them.


----------



## Dave's Mam (3 February 2017)

Auslander & AA, your horses are amazing & I think you are both amazing folks who have very, very lucky neds.

Actually all the horses on this post are beautiful & very cool.  (Yes, even Dave!)


----------



## dibbin (3 February 2017)

For me it would need to be ...

RTE's Oshk, such a beautiful big horse,
Starzaan's dearly departed Roy, or
JFTD's Fergus


----------



## Dave's Mam (3 February 2017)

Most of the horses I couldn't ride a hoof, never mind one side!


----------



## sky1000 (3 February 2017)

Some very heartwarming posts on this thread.  I love seeing JG's youngsters on facebook, but probably a bit big for me.  There is a young, mare I think, owned by someone who had had a big grey hunter, that I like.  There was also a thread, a while back, about how their horses had looked after them.  One poster had fallen down a bank and was worried that the horse had died, but she was just completely still so as not to cause more injury to her rider.  She got up when the paramedics told her she could get up now. She was called something like Indie.  Like the sound of her.


----------

